# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  προβλημα με τροφοδοτικο dvd player

## ioannis_83

μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποιο εξαρτημα συνηθως παθαινει ζημια σε αυτου του τυπου μετασχηματιστες?ειναι απο 220v σε 5,+12 και -12ν.ειναι υψηλης συχνοτητας με μικρο μετασχηματιστη,και δεν εχει καθολου ρευμα στην εξοδο.μετραω αλλα δε βρισκω κατι ανοιχτο η βραχυκυκλωμενο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν δεν δώσεις κάποια πληροφορία τι βοήθεια περιμένεις.
Οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## luhe98922

συνήθως πυκνωτές

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξε όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς του τροφοδοτικού.
(ακόμα και αν τους μετράς με το καπασιτόμερτο και δείχνουν οκ).

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποιο εξαρτημα συνηθως παθαινει ζημια σε αυτου του τυπου μετασχηματιστες)
οι νεες συσκευες δεν εχουν μετασχηματιστες αλλα παλμοτροφοδοτικα επισκευασα ενα πριν μια εβδομαδα συνηθες προβλημα οι πυκνωτες οι οποιοι ειναι συνηθως στα 10V
τους αλλαζεις με μεγαλυτερη ταση αλλα ιδια χωριτικοτητα αλλα να ειναι στους 105C και οχι στους 85C (θερμοκρασια πυκνωτη)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες και φωτο
dvd.jpg

----------


## trelakis

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα και καλή χρονιά!

Δεν άνοιξα καινούριο θέμα γιατί και το δικό μου πρόβλημα αφορά ένα dvd  player (μάρκας fidji - αγορασμένο από carrefour) το οποίο επιμένει να  καίει μια ασφάλεια που του αντικατέστησα ήδη 2 φορές. 

Με μια πιο προσεκτική ματιά είδα ένα "εξάρτημα" το οποίο έχει μαυρίσει και φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτω. Και το εξάρτημα μπαίνει σε εισαγωγικά γιατί η ελάχιστη εμπειρία μου από επισκεύες (αλλά και ηλεκτρονικά γενικότερα) δε μου επέτρεψε να αναγνωρίσω περί τίνος πρόκειται (ίσως το L102 που είναι γραμμένο δίπλα του να αναφέρεται σε κάποιο πηνίο αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο μια σκέψη).

Αναφέροντας και πάλι ότι είμαι ένας αρχάριος ο οποίος απλά θεώρησε ένα dvd αξίας 15€ ως μια καλή ευκαιρία για πειραματισμό, έρχομαι να ρωτήσω αν η αντικατάσταση του εν λόγω εξαρτήματος μπορεί να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα και αν όχι, ποιες είναι κάποιες κατευθυντήριες γραμμές για να βρω τι μπορεί να φταίει;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## takisegio

φιλε trellakis αυτο ειναι πηνιο μετρησε το πρεπει να δειχνει βραχυκυκλωμα.μετρα και τα διοδακια και μετα το optocoupler αυτο διπλα στο πηνιο.

----------


## trelakis

Το ωμόμετρο ενός Mastech πολυμέτρου που έχω, δείχνει 0.3Ω για το πηνίο. Τώρα για τις διόδους (τις 4 αριστερά τουλάχιστον), το διοδόμετρό δείχνει γύρω στα 570 - 580mV όπως κι αν βάλω τις μύτες του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες με κάποιο τρόπο; Για το optocoupler, το διοδόμετρο μου δίνει περίπου 670mV με τη μία φορά και περίπου 270mV με την αντίθετη, για τη μεριά του φωτοτρανζίστορ ενώ για τη μεριά της φωτοδιόδου μου δίνει 900 και 960mV περίπου. 

Επίσης, νομίζεις ότι θα μπορούσε να φταίει και το ολοκληρωμένο (DH321);

----------


## takisegio

θα το μετρησεις σε κλιμακα Ωμ.το ενα ποδαπακι απο τα διοδακια στον αερα.ναι θα μπορουσε να ειναι το ολοκληρωμενο.

----------


## KOKAR

πρέπει να εχει παραδώσει πνεύμα το DH321 που ειναι Green Mode Power Switch της Fairchild
δες το PDF http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...y570zrfe7y.pdf

----------


## trelakis

Ok. Θα ψάξω για το ολοκληρωμένο για αρχή (δε φαντάζομαι να είναι κάτι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, έτσι;), θα το αντικαταστήσω κι αν και πάλι έχω τα ίδια...θα επανέλθω (ή μήπως να το πάρω απόφαση; χαχα)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Panoss

Πριν πας στο ολοκληρωμένο, άλλαξε *όλους* τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην έξοδο (δεξιά στη φωτό). Επί τη ευκαιρία ( :Biggrin: ) άλλαξε και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς της εισόδου (αριστερά στη φωτό).
Και φυσκά και το καμμένο πηνίο.
Το ολοκληρωμένο μόνο με παλμογράφο μπορείς να το ελέγξεις.

----------


## KOKAR

αν το πρόβλημα ήταν οι πυκνωτές δεν θα καιγόταν η ασφάλεια .....
μετρά στα ακρα του μεγάλου ηλεκτρολυτικού και δες αν εχεις ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ
εαν εχεις ξεκόλλα το IC και μέτρα ξανά τον πυκνωτή

----------


## trelakis

Το ωμόμετρο μου δείχνει αντίσταση (γύρω στα 66Ω) για το μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό KOKAR. Οπότε βγαίνει κάποιο συμπέρασμα από αυτό; Οι πυκνωτές δε θα έπρεπε να φαίνονται και με το μάτι αν ήταν "πειραγμένοι" ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό; 

Όπως και να' χει, μάλλον δε θα μπορέσω να πάω για parts πριν την Πέμπτη ή την Παρασκευή, οπότε προς το παρόν δε μπορώ να πειραματιστώ και πολύ. Ωστόσο, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω καλό θα ήταν να πάρω ένα με δύο έξτρα απ' όλα (πυκνωτές, πηνίο και ολοκληρωμένο) και να δοκιμάσω να τα αντικαταστήσω σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## KOKAR

τα 66Ωμ τα μετράς με το ολοκληρωμένο πάνω στην πλακέτα ?
αν ναι τότε ξεκόλλα το ολοκληρωμένο και μέτρα ξανά.

----------


## Panoss

Επίσης, στη έξοδο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει μία αντίσταση. Μεταξύ της τάσης και της γης δηλαδή. Αν έχει καεί, ίσως να χει μετατραπεί σε βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## trelakis

Ναι, με το ολοκληρωμένο πάνω μετρούσα τα 66Ω. Τώρα που το έβγαλα, μου βγάζει out-of-range κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ να μετρήσω. Δηλαδή αρχίζει από μερικά MΩ και ανεβαίνει...

Όσο για μια αντίσταση που βλέπω στην έξοδο (δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτή που εννοείς Panoss - αυτή που λέω εγώ είναι αυτή που φαίνεται κάτω κάτω δεξιά στο πρώτο σχήμα και την ονομάζει R205), τη μετράω ίση με 0,9kΩ.

----------


## KOKAR

αρα όπως ειπα και στην αρχή το ολοκληρωμένο εχει μεταβεί σε τόπο χλοερό σε τόπο αναψηξεως !!!!

----------


## trelakis

Οk KOKAR. Άρα πάμε για IC. Τώρα για τους πυκνωτές τι θα πρότεινες; Να αλλάξω για αρχή μόνο το πηνίο και το IC και βλέπουμε ή να τους πάρω σβάρνα κι αυτούς (είναι κι  :Cool: ;

(Επίσης αν έχεις μια σύντομη εξήγηση για το συμπέρασμα ότι "πέθανε" το ολοκληρωμένο λόγω της τεράστιας αντίστασης του πυκνωτή, είμαι πάντα ανοικτός στη νέα γνώση  :Smile:  )

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

